# Starter Solenoid Died



## Chris129 (Apr 13, 2018)

Hi People, I have a Jinma 254 tractor. (Yes I am the one that had the cranking problem. Got all the stuff that you people suggested and put all back together.) Now I think my starter solenoid has died. When I try to start the tractor all it will do is spin the starter. When I jump the solenoid nothing happens. Can a person remove the solenoid while the starter is still installed on the tractor? If so how is it done


----------



## sierrasam93614 (Oct 19, 2016)

never tried to change one while still on the motor might just as easy or more so by removing the starter. I think there is just two bolts and wires to take loose then the solenoid should be pretty simple to remove.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

sounds like the pull in winding has an open, I wont explain, be a bit complicated, I could check the windings in my younger day and sometimes the solenoid could be repaired, cheaper these days to replace the item.

disconnect your positive cable at the battery before removing the high tension cable from the solenoid, if you have a starter with the solenoid attached that pulls a fork that causes the bendix drive to engage the ring gear, -- yes you could remove the solenoid as long as you can undo the two screws/studs holding the solenoid body to the starter mount, you will have to jiggle the soft iron core (part that fits inside solenoid) off of the fork lever inside the starter, and you will have to make sure you get the end of the new solenoid soft iron core onto the fork lever before you bolt up.


----------



## Eric Barneycastle (Mar 25, 2019)

How difficult is it to jiggle the iron core off and on to the fork? I may be replacing my starter solenoid as well.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

it is not difficult to swap over, the connector on the end of the soft iron core could be either a square c shape or a rectangle slot, and it just a matter of feeling and fitting.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

if you have the starter off, pull the bendix drive to the start position(after you have removed the old solenoid) and you will be able to see the end of the lever and this will be easier to attach the new solenoid link.


----------

